# Have you seen the Norwegian Icebreaker on the North Saskatchewan River?



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

*Norwegian Icebreaker heads up the North Saskatchewan River

*As you may have seen on the news it's been very cold in Saskatchewan. So cold, in fact, that the Government of Saskatchewan has borrowed a Norwegian Icebreaker to clear the Saskatchewan River for freight traffic.

The Icebreaker is starting near Saskatoon and working its way northward. Here is a picture as the hard work of ice breaking begins. Impressive? *

Norwegian Icebreaker*


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd prefer to break the ice with this Norwegian...


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'd prefer to break the ice with this Norwegian...


Excellent choice! How about Annette Soknes?

*Annette Soknes*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While the OP illustration gave me some pause for cause, the subsequent postings have largely convinced me that Norway really has resolved how to put together memorable "Ice Breaker!" LOL.


----------

